# New Hedgehog mother!



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm Vanessa, im obviously a new soon to be hedgie mother and i am so excited.  I've been lurking these forums to get information on how to care for my baby for the past 3 weeks so i felt it would be suitable to introduce myself to everyone. I'm pretty sure i have everything pretty much under control. But i still have a question about my CHE. I purchased the Flukers 10" sun dome as well a 100 watt CHE bulb, i was wondering if it is okay to put this ontop of a pretty large wire cage. The cage is about 39"x18"x20", i also have a thermostat and thermometer etc but i was just curious as to having the lamp sit over the cage? Will it effect anything?

Theres only 6 more days until i get my hedgie from Hedgehog Grove! Heres a picture Yara from Hedgehog Grove sent me of my soon to be boy:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your hoglet!!  Hedgehog Grove is fantastic and i'm sure your boy will be the same.  I've never used any type of CHE so i cannot help you there.


----------



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

Ya they've actually been so helpful with everything. I'm so excited. If you don't mind me asking what do you use to keep your hedgie warm?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

My hogs have their own room so I just set the temperature on the space heater and close the door.


----------



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

Luckkkyyy!!


----------



## Zelda (Jan 14, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby. As a new mom myself it's exciting!!! I know that without this place I'd have been lost!! Everybody here is soooo great


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello and welcome  your new little boy-to-be is adorable! Hedgehog Grove is fantastic  The CHE will make the cage bars really hot so as long as it's tall, like guinea pig sized, and your hedgie cannot get burned then it's fine. I was actually wondering the same thing myself as I'm getting a CHE tomorrow. Stupid roommates keep screwing with the temperature :evil: 

Since you're adopting from HHG, I assume we're in the same(ish) area? Just wondering where you got your CHE supplies about about how much it all cost


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! Congrats on your future little guy! He's so precious!!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

We have our CHE's sitting right on the top of the cage--the domes we use (can't remember the brand) have a hole in each one near the edge so I put a ziptie through the hole to attach to the cage for stability. Just be careful not to get other stuff too close to the top of the cage because they do get quite warm---i.e. no papers, etc that could burn!! I'd suggest setting it up and trying it out!! My setup took a couple of days for the temp to stabilize w/ the CHE so I was glad I did it ahead of time. Have fun with your baby! He looks precious.


----------



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, the cage is quite big! Its actually a wire rabbit cage. Heres a picture:

http://tinypic.com/r/fz3wo7/7



Annabelle said:


> Hello and welcome  your new little boy-to-be is adorable! Hedgehog Grove is fantastic  The CHE will make the cage bars really hot so as long as it's tall, like guinea pig sized, and your hedgie cannot get burned then it's fine. I was actually wondering the same thing myself as I'm getting a CHE tomorrow. Stupid roommates keep screwing with the temperature :evil:
> 
> Since you're adopting from HHG, I assume we're in the same(ish) area? Just wondering where you got your CHE supplies about about how much it all cost


Thank you, yeah i live in Toronto/Woodbridge, ON. So if you live around there then yes for sure we live pretty close . I actually got my CHE from Petsmart in Woodbridge, i bought Flukers 10" Sun dome lamp for $29.99, All Living Things 100watt CHE bulb for $36.99. I ended up buying a thermometer for $6.99 from a little petshop near my boyfriends house and the Thermostat i bought from Safari in Vaughan Mills. The thermostat was about $40 and was so hard to find. I think i went to two different Petsmarts, as well as 3 Pet Valus, a little petshop and Pjs Petshop! But i finally found it at Safari.

I hope that helped!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's so precious  Congratulations on your soon to be new addition


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a beautiful baby!


----------



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

What a cutie! Looking forward to more pics once you get him.


----------



## vanessab_ (Apr 20, 2011)

I will definitely have like 1000 pictures of him, im so excited. 4 more days and i have no idea how to deal with the wait


----------

